# ocean kayak trident 15 or hobie ???



## pogeymoe

I have heard that the new hobie mirage sport angler addition is not suited for the ocean. true or false? I love the "foot drive" versus paddling but i love the trident 15.

cant decide. I mostly fish close in (under 10 miles out) in n.c. do any of you know if the hobie is suitable or would i be better off getting the ok trident 15?
thanks and tightlines!!


----------



## AtlantaKing

Hobie makes three models of boats larger than the Sport. In fact, the Sport is the smallest of the single Mirage Drive yaks from Hobie. The Outback is 12'6" longx34" wide. The Revolution is 13'5" longx29" wide. The Adventure (which is closest in size to a Trident 15) is 15'ishx28.5" wide. All three of these would be well suited for the ocean.


----------



## ComeOnFish

pogymoe,

IMO, It really depends on your weight first. Secondly period of the waves is important. Thirdly how tightly kayak is sealed, hatches and rudder cable holes.

I am not going to talk about self rescue skill here. I don't have to explain Weight of kayaker here I think. 

If you are kayaking in high waves with long period you are safe. But your are in short period wave ( 3-4' height) you need a bigger kayak. Also you need longer kayak (15' and plus) to go against rows of incoming waves. If you are in short period 3-4' waves. The waves will go over the kayak by 4-6” very often. You want big scupper holes so that water drains out fast. The scupper holes on the seat area a must-have feature. I don't buy kayak that is missing scupper holes on the seat area.

Whenever a kayak submerged under waves, the water gets into the hull through the gap on the hatches. No hatch is made to be completely sealed. Also, majority of the water will go through the holes for the rudder cables. Last week, I had 3 gallons of water in the hull when waves are less than 2' because of very short period waves. I opened the center hatch often and monitored the water inside the hull. Sometimes I was in 3-5' wave but I had less than a half gallon of water inside hull because the period of waves were longer.

If you are under 200lb, Hobie Adventure is the best for you because you want to go long distance. I did many 20 mile trolling on a regular kayaks and Hobie. Any Hoobie owner can tell you that. By using leg muscles than arm muscle in the rough water, you can maintain very good speed for hours depending on your current fitness level. But on the calm water I am actually faster on old Prowler 15 at 4,2 MPH vs 4MPH on Hobie Adventure for 2 hours. 4 MPH is my cruising speed. But in the water with 1 + foot waves, Hobie is for the long distance. Besides that on a Hobie you troll or cast while moving.

Many people saw these video I made already. Take look at them. And PM me, email or call me for the reference. I do not sell any products. OK Trident are very good kayaks, I like them a lot.

Many people saw these video I made already. Take look at them. And PM me, email or call me for the reference. I do not sell any products. OK Trident are very good kayaks, I like them a lot.

I don't recommend you do the following. But I want to show you what Hobie can do:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/16/Y2u3Eau7CHc

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/23/rSmdilf74vc

Joe
[email protected]
703-282-3816


----------



## ComeOnFish

Pogymoe,

Let me correct here. 

1. I wrote " under 200 lb" for Hobie Adventure. Let me change to 185lb for Rough water usage. 
2. I also rode a new OK Trident Prowler in 5-20' of water at 10mph wind. The speed was descent. if you weight 200-225lb and you can do re-entry get a OK Prowler.
3. If you weigh more than that get a big game.

In general, Wider boats are for carrying weight not the speed. Please try re-entry before you purchase. If you can do re-entry rather fast within 10 - 15 seconds, get the fastest kayak.

Joe


----------



## OBX_Rat

*bushwood*

Hey Joe Im planing on yaking out of bushwood this weekend for croakers, any tips


----------



## ComeOnFish

OBX_Rat said:


> Hey Joe Im planing on yaking out of bushwood this weekend for croakers, any tips


OBX Rat,
Let me re-direct your posting to the thread called, Cooked Shrimp vs Raw Shrimp – who won? (Croakers at Wicomico River, MD), posted on May 11 by me. I put the answer on that thread because the video shows the map and I don't want to change the topic of this thread.

Joe


----------



## pogeymoe

Comeonfish, thanks for the imfo! Your videos sold me on the capability of the hobie. Ive been out in tall swells and in a little chop but DAAAAANG!! You were in some rough stuff!!!
Should have given my imfo before asking advice/opinions. Im 6'1 and 185. I have the old trident 11' and ive been drooling over the newer 15. I watched a review video on the newest hobie angler but it seemed not as sleek or stable as the 15 but i bet im wrong in that assumption. Peddling would get me out quicker and i bet its more fun. Thanks again!!


----------



## ComeOnFish

pogeymoe said:


> Comeonfish, thanks for the imfo! Your videos sold me on the capability of the hobie. Ive been out in tall swells and in a little chop but DAAAAANG!! You were in some rough stuff!!!
> Should have given my imfo before asking advice/opinions. Im 6'1 and 185. I have the old trident 11' and ive been drooling over the newer 15. I watched a review video on the newest hobie angler but it seemed not as sleek or stable as the 15 but i bet im wrong in that assumption. Peddling would get me out quicker and i bet its more fun. Thanks again!!



I mentioned few times this. A stable kayak while sitting on it, is not always a stable kayak during the re-entry to it. What I am saying is that Stability while siting on a kayak and stability during the re-entry are not quite correlated. If I give an extreme example, Compare a good sized Sit-In kayak and SOT. It feels a Sit-In kayak is more stable than a SOT kayak while sitting because the your center of gravity is placed lower. But re-entry is a completely different ball game. 

Now Back to SOT. Stability during re-entry depends on many factors Physique and ability of a kayaker . But there are other things such as hull and deck design. Seat areas of some kayaks were lower than that of other kayaks. This makes more stable while sitting. Some kayaks have wider beams around the seat areas. This makes kayak stable while sitting. When you sit your center of gravity is on the center of the kayak.

But during the re-entry, your (body) center of gravity is on the ONE side of kayak. About 12” from the side toward the center of kayak supports about a half of your body weight. During the re-entry, wide beam is irrelevant It is all about the buoyancy of the gunwale (one side) area (or buoyancy of hull submerged in the water). Of course typically wide beam kayak built by referable company such as OK comes with large buoyancy. But not all kayak companies design that way. 

A narrow and long kayak come with good buoyancy on the side part of the kayak. It is because the gunwale has the similar thickness but the gunwale is longer than the short kayaks. 

It is awkward on a Mirage Hobie first time for me because I put your feet up on the pedals. So I tested thoroughly including re-entries before I bought one.

I used to weigh 185-190lb before I dropped my weight. Even then re-entry was easier to long and narrow kayaks.

BTW, I do not use rudder on any 15' kayak (except Hobie – Hobie hull is different. Hull is made for sailing). Rudders slow me down and I can correct the directions by leaning my body side to side a bit.

Please do re-entry before you buy a kayak. Next week (after this weekend self-rescue practice), I may post video of re-entry to Hobie Adventure.

Both OK prowler or Hobie Adventure are suitable for you. 

Joe


----------



## pogeymoe

Thanks for the GREAT information Joe! Have a good one!


----------

